# evacuation of hematoma in pacemaker pocket



## rwhalen

Can anyone help with coding for an evacuation of a hematoma in a pacemaker pocket? The patient had a pacemaker implant 3 weeks ago, then was found to have a hematoma in the pocket. The pocket was opened up and the hematoma evacuated. Would this be included in the global of the pacemaker implant or is this billable and how would it be coded? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank!!

Randi


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

This should not be considered as part of the pacemaker insertion, rather a complication of that procedure.  10140 with modifier -78 seems appropriate to me.


----------



## Quiet_Mary

*Diagnosis Code*

What diagnosis code did you use for the ICD implant hematoma?

Thanks


----------



## dpumford

We often use the revision of pocket 33222-33223, due to the fact that the generator has to be removed and then put back into a nice clean pocket, which often is more work then a I & D of a hematoma. You would need 78 modifer also. 

I have present this question before at a seminar and they did recommend these codes for this type of scenario.


----------



## erogers231

996.72


----------

